# V8 Demon from Downunder



## Graemep (Jul 26, 2020)

Hi
I have just finished my version of stevehuck Demon V8 and I would like to thank steve for excellent drawings.
I started the  build about 5 year ago and it sat in a box in the corner 95% finished (Life and other projects got in the way)
so about two months ago I decided it was time to finish it .


----------



## ShopShoe (Jul 27, 2020)

Very Nice.

Your perseverence is definitely rewarded. I hope this inspires me to "finally finish" some projects of my own.

--ShopShoe


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 27, 2020)

Very nice! Looks and sounds good. Welcome to the family!


----------



## Graemep (Jul 27, 2020)

Thanks  for the comments.
Steve thanks for invite to the family .
Did not realise how long it had been since I first 
Started ,Time just fly's when having fun in the shed but I made it in the end .


----------



## retailer (Jul 27, 2020)

Congrats on finishing it - from the photos it looks like real good work


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 28, 2020)

Remarkable work!!--Very very nice.---Brian Rupnow


----------



## awake (Jul 28, 2020)

Beautiful work! Congratulations!


----------



## dr_kingston (Jul 28, 2020)

Graemep said:


> Hi
> I have just finished my version of stevehuck Demon V8 and I would like to thank steve for excellent drawings.
> I started the  build about 5 year ago and it sat in a box in the corner 95% finished (Life and other projects got in the way)
> so about two months ago I decided it was time to finish it .
> ...



Hi Graeme,
Can you upload some images of your workshop where the Demon was built.
How these engines are built are of great interest to many craftsmen.
Regards Dale


----------



## someaussie (Oct 30, 2020)

Nice build and great workmanship!
I've noticed that your engine is running in the ccw direction. With the little research and my interpretation of the drawings for this engine, the cam is setup to run cw? Did you have issues with this or am I missing something? 
Cheers
Dion


----------



## olympic (Oct 30, 2020)

Excellent work. My eyes, though (from looking at the fan belt), tell me that it's running clockwise. 

Who's right?


----------



## Jojo (Oct 30, 2020)

Flawless execution.
To say you provide inspiration is an understatement!
Going out to my shop right now and make some chips.
thank you for sharing.


----------



## ozzie46 (Oct 30, 2020)

Beautiful!!

Ron


----------



## Graemep (Oct 31, 2020)

Thanks everybody for the commentes .
Dion it runs in the clockwise direction  when you look at the front of the engine
so olympic is right


----------



## someaussie (Oct 31, 2020)

Graemep said:


> Thanks everybody for the commentes .
> Dion it runs in the clockwise direction  when you look at the front of the engine
> so olympic is right


Thanks for settling my confusion! 
I watched the video of your awsome engine a few times and I was convinced it was running ccw, hence my post asking about it. I'll blame my work pc and slow internet connection there


----------



## rrocky (Nov 1, 2020)

thanks for posting, also been 5 years on mine maybe you can give me some tips on  making the valves and rockers? or did you cnc yours cheers  Peter


----------



## rmalsen (Dec 13, 2020)

great job , looks great , message me where in Australia are you


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 14, 2020)

Nice  Sounds great and looks awesome. Thats about how long I took 5yrs but I was still wrking a job and only touched it on weekends and when the snow was flying. You did a great job. The valve covers look like you did a lot of polishing lol. Doesn't it feel good now when you fire her up. I had to put mine on a high shelve or I continued to start them up every time I walked by them lol As Steve says welcome to the family!


----------

